# Continuous shooting on EOS-M + EFS lens?



## fsgray (Nov 27, 2013)

So I'm thinking of getting the EF 85mm 1.8 lens with the Canon adapter for shooting bike racing with my EF-M. Per the manual, there's a "sports" mode that focuses and shoots continuously, which is great since there are only a few seconds as the racers zip past, and of course each shot needs to be refocused. However, another part of the manual states "When an EF-M lens is used Servo AF will be used to focus; if an EF or EF-S lens is used, focus lock will be used instead." Which also would explain why EF-M lenses shoot 1.2 or 1.7 fps and EF and EF-S lenses shoot at 4.3 fps. So, if I understand correctly, I can't continuously shoot (and focus) unless I use a EF-M lens, and there are no telephoto lenses for the M. If so, this is very frustrating! Am I missing something??


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes, you're missing EF-M telephoto lenses, apparently. 

Sorry, couldn't resist. The EOS-M really isn't designed for shooting action. 

If the racers are on a fixed path, and you're in a fixed position, I'd say just use manual focus, prefocus where the racers will pass, then shoot bursts.


----------



## drjlo (Nov 27, 2013)

fsgray said:


> So I'm thinking of getting the EF 85mm 1.8 lens with the Canon adapter for shooting bike racing with my EF-M. Per the manual, there's a "sports" mode that focuses and shoots continuously, which is great since there are only a few seconds as the racers zip past, and of course each shot needs to be refocused. However, another part of the manual states "When an EF-M lens is used Servo AF will be used to focus; if an EF or EF-S lens is used, focus lock will be used instead." Which also would explain why EF-M lenses shoot 1.2 or 1.7 fps and EF and EF-S lenses shoot at 4.3 fps. So, if I understand correctly, I can't continuously shoot (and focus) unless I use a EF-M lens, and there are no telephoto lenses for the M. If so, this is very frustrating! Am I missing something??



What do you mean there are no telephoto lenses for the M ?




EOSD4280 by drjlo1, on Flickr

Kidding aside, I would make sure to test the particular copy of 85 mm f/1.8 on the EOS-M body to make sure they work together with adapter. My own copy of Canon 85 f/1.8 lens does NOT work with EOS-M via adapter, and I have read other people having same issues with their 85 f/1.8/adapter. Then there are a bunch of people who don't have this issue with 85 f/1.8, so it must be something about the age/version/something of particular 85 f/1.8..


----------



## Swphoto (Nov 28, 2013)

fsgray said:


> If so, this is very frustrating! Am I missing something??



You're understanding it correctly, and yes it's a significant limitation.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 28, 2013)

The M is not the first choice of camera for this kind of stuff.

And to be honest, with cycling, I think you are actually better to roll back the clock a bit and go old school.

If you want shots of a cyclist coming right down the lens then you want a camera with superlative AiServo and bright lens. 7D cheapest. Up to 1DX.

If you want a shot of cyclists passing your lens, then any camera will do, I would one shot AF and multiframe. Just lock it and blast it. The M doesn't have a huge frame rate though.

I personally love the more dynamic shots, get them in a lean on an apex. Pre-focus manually and use burst. And this may be the best way to get your M to give you results in this scenario.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 29, 2013)

fsgray said:


> So I'm thinking of getting the EF 85mm 1.8 lens with the Canon adapter for shooting bike racing with my EF-M. Per the manual, there's a "sports" mode that focuses and shoots continuously, which is great since there are only a few seconds as the racers zip past, and of course each shot needs to be refocused. However, another part of the manual states "When an EF-M lens is used Servo AF will be used to focus; if an EF or EF-S lens is used, focus lock will be used instead." Which also would explain why EF-M lenses shoot 1.2 or 1.7 fps and EF and EF-S lenses shoot at 4.3 fps. So, if I understand correctly, I can't continuously shoot (and focus) unless I use a EF-M lens, and there are no telephoto lenses for the M. If so, this is very frustrating! Am I missing something??



Please tell me the OP is joking ??? 

Even with Fuji x100s(fastest AF in mirrorless world), you can get ONE shot in focus. Anything else after 1st shot is out of focus. 

Good luck with focusing when the subject running toward you


----------



## fsgray (Nov 30, 2013)

Swphoto said:


> fsgray said:
> 
> 
> > If so, this is very frustrating! Am I missing something??
> ...



Thanks for the input folks. On the other hand, I haven't seen much in this category from other mirrorless systems either. I do still love this 22mm prime though; amazing pictures for such a compact camera!


----------

